# Sex drive?



## Kif (Jul 5, 2008)

Personally, I have little to none. Anyone else suffer from a lack of desire?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

are you a female? i have a coworker tell me she has had no sex drive ever since she had a total hysterectomy (sp). if youre a male then it can be easy to get your sex drive back by going to a doctor and having him/her put you on HRT.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

When I was on Lexapro, yes. Otherwise it's the complete opposite for me.

Coming off the Lexapro was like a flashback to the teen years *shudder*


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well my post was deleted. sigh. I'll word it better. Have you tried adult material to maybe see if that sparks your interest again?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i have none either.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My meds have reduced mine greatly.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I have none. I may be asexual.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Fanciful Unicorn said:


> When I was on Lexapro, yes. Otherwise it's the complete opposite for me.
> 
> Coming off the Lexapro was like a flashback to the teen years *shudder*


interesting

*mental note: find a girlfriend thats coming off lexapro*


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

I thought it was fine until I went off of SSRIs. Now I know how much they were inhibiting my drive because I am a lot more, uhm, well... you know.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine is slowly diminishing with the new meds.

I haven't felt like having any "me time" for more than a week now.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Mine is always high. I take no antidepressants. I'm always in the mood though...always.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have absolutely none. I've been on anti-depressants since I was 14.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> I have absolutely none. I've been on anti-depressants since I was 14.


Consider yourself lucky for missing out on the hormonal armaggedon that comes with being a teen, haha.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

colonelpoop said:


> bezoomny said:
> 
> 
> > I have absolutely none. I've been on anti-depressants since I was 14.
> ...


It was awful actually, it probably contributed to my isolation and my complete ineptitude when it comes to dating/human relationships.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

My sex drive is uncomfortably high, and I have little idea how to properly deal with it. I have a terrible tendency to repress all feelings or desires.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Dosen't really matter for me, don't have anyone to get sexy with. :lol :sigh


----------



## Kif (Jul 5, 2008)

More info: I'm a male in my 20's, lack of sex drive was present before starting meds, seen lots of 'adult material', it doesn't help. I've had blood/urine tests, as well as ultra-sounds on my organs, and was told that physically, I'm normal, and the problem is in my head.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

some people just dont have a sex drive. ardrum will disagree but i think its a type of disorder


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Its lovely not having sex drive on my current meds.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm worried because i haven't had an erection for a month, not that i need it, but i used to have a very high drive. I don't know if it's good o'r bad to not feel anything, but it does worry me should i get into a relationship.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

my desire decreased a little but not that much im only active when I see an escort service


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Meds took care of it.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

ive always had decent sex drive, it was more than it was now, but i never really look for anyone anyways...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Kif said:


> Personally, I have little to none. Anyone else suffer from a lack of desire?


It's nothing to suffer from.


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

mine has decreased by like 90% since i started taking my meds. it sucks.


----------



## Kif (Jul 5, 2008)

Zephyr said:


> Kif said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I have little to none. Anyone else suffer from a lack of desire?
> ...


That's a matter of personal preference. I'd appreciate it if everyone who had nothing other than "isn't it great to be an asexual slug" to contribute, keep it to themselves.


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

Many people just don't have that desire at all. It's not common but it's certainly not unheard of. I read an interview with Geneane Garafolo (spelling looks wrong-sorry) where she basically says she has never really had that kind of interest whatsoever.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Kif said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Kif said:
> ...


Suit yourself. It doesn't have to be that way, but it's up to you.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

meds used to mess it up but now it is almost uncontrollably high.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Kif said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Kif said:
> ...


No. If you don't like the posts, don't read them.


----------



## Kif (Jul 5, 2008)

And how would I know if I didn't like them, if I didn't read them, genius?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

try going to a dr and see you can get HRT precribed. nothing to boost your sex drive like synthetic testosterone :banana


----------



## Kif (Jul 5, 2008)

I've had my testosterone levels checked and they're normal. :um


----------



## wanderer82 (Feb 24, 2008)

Kif,

Are you depressed? Depression & stress can be sex drive killers; ironically, so are most antidepressants. The only one that is known to actually improve your libido is Wellbutrin, but it does nothing for anxiety, & for some people makes it worse :sigh . And doctors are always so suprised when people are leery of medication :sus 

There are alot of different foods that are claimed to help your libido, all in different ways. Oysters are high in zinc, which raises sperm and testosterone production; they also contain dopamine, a hormone known to increase libido. Garlic contains allicin, an ingredient that increases blood flow to the sexual organs, you can get it in a pill form to avoid some toxic breath. There's alot more, just try google.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

max4225 said:


> If anyone wants my sex drive they can have it. Ugh.. *darts off to take a cold shower*


i don't want it but i can join you in the shower if that would help. :b

[/creepy] :hide


----------



## tonsofun (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a sex drive but there's a lack of enjoyment from it. It's like I know my body needs it but it's just a matter of maintanence. I've really wondered what exactly caused that.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Kif said:


> And how would I know if I didn't like them, if I didn't read them, genius?


By read them I mean don't pay attention to something if it bothers you so much.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Fanciful Unicorn said:


> When I was on Lexapro, yes. Otherwise it's the complete opposite for me.
> 
> Coming off the Lexapro was like a flashback to the teen years *shudder*


Yea, same thing happened to me.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

heyubigrockstar said:


> mine has decreased by like 90% since i started taking my meds. it sucks.


I actually looked at the lowered sex drive as a good thing while I was on the lexapro- I don't have a gf or have any hope of having one so having a sex drive is just a frustrating annoyance. Thats probably one of the only things the lexapro did to help me.


----------



## AngelKent (Jul 16, 2008)

My drive has increased. And two minutes has turned into thirty.
More excersize for me and girlfriends never been happier.
I'm on Zoloft and Lopressor.


----------



## Kif (Jul 5, 2008)

wanderer82 said:


> Kif,
> 
> Are you depressed? Depression & stress can be sex drive killers; ironically, so are most antidepressants.


Yeah, apparently I've been depressed for years now. I've been on Zoloft for the last month and a half and haven't noticed much change.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Currently it is sky rocketing. Too high for comfort.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

If it was up to me I probably wouldn't have one since it does nothing but causes frustration for me


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Kif said:


> wanderer82 said:
> 
> 
> > Kif,
> ...


Work on yourself first. How you feel will have an impact on those things. Zoloft and other SSRIs can prevent it from coming back even if you are feeling better until you are off the meds. But, keep taking the medication and be happy with yourself first.


----------



## not_so_cloudy (Jun 29, 2008)

I have one, that I do know. I just don't flaunt it around. Mine is quiet but it's there.


----------



## Kif (Jul 5, 2008)

tonsofun said:


> I have a sex drive but there's a lack of enjoyment from it. It's like I know my body needs it but it's just a matter of maintanence. I've really wondered what exactly caused that.


I have the lack of drive and the lack of enjoyment. It's more than a little frustrating.


----------



## ezpk (Feb 11, 2008)

on occassion. if i google pam andersno it will happen though, lol. worth noting that im 15. still, failure and lack of capability has discouraged me from even hoping.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kif said:


> Personally, I have little to none. Anyone else *suffer* from a lack of desire?


No. I suffered when I had sexual desire and didn't get it fulfilled.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

My body is telling me what it wants right now, I am just unable to fulfill it. LoL.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> My body is telling me what it wants right now, I am just unable to fulfill it. LoL.


i just hope i never break my wrists


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I thought that I was asexual for awhile, but I think that I have repressed my feelings toward the opposite sex, because noone would be interested in me anyways. I also think that years on birth control and anti-depressants have contributed to my lack of being attracted to people. It's very rarely that I find anyone that I am attracted to. My sex drive is low. I don't need any "me time." I think partly it has to do with my living situation. People walk into my room without knocking. lol!


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Any ladies wanna....









Hey it was worth a shot. :stu :lol


----------



## DudeHere (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, I get a hard on easily, look at porn, and can get horny. What I'm missing is a partner.


----------



## Kif (Jul 5, 2008)

So apparently my depression has eased off, but still no change in the sex department.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Should one's happiness necessarily be married to the extent that one's sex drive controls their behavior and desires? Must the old man or old woman without sexual desire be less happy? Must the child, not yet introduced to the concept of sexual desire, be sad?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

ardrum said:


> Should one's happiness necessarily be married to the extent that one's sex drive controls their behavior and desires? *Must the old man or old woman without sexual desire be less happy? * Must the child, not yet introduced to the concept of sexual desire, be sad?


Sexual desire doesn't fall in old age, atleast for men. I think testosterone levels remain largely stable until late seventies and early eighties after which they fall precipitously. Is testosterone a reliable indicator of desire? I dunno.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

X33 said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Should one's happiness necessarily be married to the extent that one's sex drive controls their behavior and desires? *Must the old man or old woman without sexual desire be less happy? * Must the child, not yet introduced to the concept of sexual desire, be sad?
> ...


We'll say he's 99 and without sufficient biological conditions to produce sexual desire.


----------



## Kif (Jul 5, 2008)

I've got a normal amount of testosterone.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Would anyone agree with me that Benzo's (Clonazepam specifically) greatly reduce any sex drive? I don't get it. When on SSRI's my sex drive was normal, but because of the effects of the SSRI's, I couldn't even achieve an orgasm, though the sex drive was still there. While on Clonazepam, my sex drive is very low but there is no physical effect on sexual performance besides not even caring about sex. Drugs are bad.


----------



## wyndseywoo (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok, so I've been reading a lot lately, worked out I have Social anxiety an commitment issues, this has pretty much been the norm for the last few years. I've been on anti-depressants though they seemed to make me worse after time and I haven't had any head meds for almost 2 years. Though recently I've lost my sex drive. 

I have had no problem with it before as I pretty much had nympho status amongst my friends. This is a whole new world for me and my boyfriend especially since I get horny when I'm not with him and when I speak to him when he's not with me I do get horny but when I'm physically with him he's gagging for it and I have nothing!

I just hoped someone had any hints or anything on how to get back to normal or if I'm just going to have to deal with it etc.


----------



## AnErin (Jan 18, 2011)

Mine is pretty low but probably cause of the meds I am on. 
In my case it is actually a physical thing cause before the meds I was OK.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Erm i used to have a pretty low sex drive when my agoraphobia started occurring but thats probably down to the fact that my boyfriend at the time called me fat and insulted me every day, so why would i wanna be intimate with someone like that.

My sex drive is pretty high as it always has been tbh.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

There are all sorts of causes. I had similar in early adulthood but they weren't really problems because they didn't cause distress. I developed a drive in my mid-twenties and have been fine in between relationships ... until now. I've never gone this long since my first sexual relationship ~ a decade ago. It's starting to affect my mental health and I often feel like a normal person these days because they usually complain about the lack of it.

I spoke to my friend about it and she's doing fine on her side but was keen to help me with my problem. She suggested we do it gradually so I can experience desire for her. I think it would be a bad idea because I don't love her. She's already fully attached to me and very mentally stable so I doubt any emotional complications or wreckage it produced would hit her much. Mostly me. Experience says it's best to not mess with powerful forces such as sex. This is such an unfamiliar problem to me.



wyndseywoo said:


> I have had no problem with it before as I pretty much had nympho status amongst my friends. This is a whole new world for me and my boyfriend especially since I get horny when I'm not with him and when I speak to him when he's not with me I do get horny but when I'm physically with him he's gagging for it and I have nothing!
> 
> I just hoped someone had any hints or anything on how to get back to normal or if I'm just going to have to deal with it etc.


Since you experience a drive in certain situations, it's likely psychological. It could be a sign something's wrong with the relationship or how you view aspects of it. Are you putting pressure on yourself to be a certain way around him or to live up to your own expectations or to maintain the passion the relationship had in the beginning? Examine the problem by asking yourself such questions. You could also speak to a sex therapist.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

It waxes and wanes. In general, when I was a teen until early 20's it was absurdly high. Right now it's at an all time low.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I _wish_ it didn't exist.


----------



## anxiousnervous (Jan 7, 2011)

Olazet91 said:


> I _wish_ it didn't exist.


I couldn't have said it better myself Ozzie! All of you young people meaning under the age of 30 (for sexual reasons) taking any kind of meds that are reducing, or eliminating your sex drive, MAY be for your own good . Believe me I am sincere in what I am reporting to you. I believe that after therapy and medication your chemically induced sexual problems will dissipate. What I mean is that eventually you will probably meet someone, fall in love, then sex will come naturally. That being said, sexual needs, and desires can only add gas to the fire of SAD. 
As I have said before I did not know I had SAD, or anything else till I came here. Normally I would have made a few smart remarks and thought you were all some kind of EMO's and such. I just started understanding mental illnesses after being prescribed Paxil for side effects from other medications. The sincerity, and candor of your posts, enlightened me that this is what may just have been labeled "bashfulness, or shyness" in the old days.
The sexual feelings I had made a monster of me, fueled by steroids, and other illicit drugs. I did many horrible and sick things. I was so confused, out of control, and had no clue as to possibly having SAD. I was thrown you into a drug rehab, and then a sex anonymous group, which did not solve the problem. These are great days we're living, bros. I am 47 yrs old an didn't grow up with the Internet, plus came from a moronic background where there was no such thing as mental illness. Hear me now, and believe me later, it's not sex you need more than love.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I go in phases like a lot of you......one week I have no desire. The next week Im wanking like a 14yr old azn boy who found his first nudie magazine. All depends on ones life/mood at the time.......and the time of month....even for guys lol


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

pretty low :'(


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^ugh...and, mine is pretty high :'(


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Actually, I think my birth control pills are the culprit for crushing my drive... I should really get around to trying a different pill, but it's embarrassing talking to doctors about that kind of stuff. 

It's embarrassing enough having to go in every 6 months to get a new prescription. :blush


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Sex Drive = NONE


Orgasm Time = 3-7 Hours to Achieve Orgasm (Frustrating and painfull :|) Impossible to orgasm unless you try.......

Trouble keeping an erection...........Errection is Softer and goes down instantly. Very annoying..............Vyvanse might be causing this to cause at first it made my sex drive soooooooo high for a week then it nuked it. I think because stimulants drain your dopamine.


Paxil 30 MG seems like the culperit of this.



Anyways i hated my sex drive LMAO. Thank god for meds LOL  LOL i even told my pych i hate my sex drive and i wanna stay on paxil when he asked if i get side effects. LOL he bumped it up to 30. i was like why the hell did i just say that......felt dumb. Im still having panic attacks and now im at 40 mg. My sex drive is 0 and a i feel like a chemical zombie.............hopefully paxil starts helping and the zombie feeling fades in a few weeks! Always happens during an SSRI dose boost. Zombie feeling for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm so high


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

It can get lower at certain periods of time, but generally it is pretty high :b


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, mine is very high. This is only unfortunate because I don't have much of a sex life.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

HIGH, sometimes I'm not even bothered though.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Pretty high. It was really low back when I was on anxiety/depression meds, though.


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

I'm kinda unsure about that one tbh, I would say low. But It's more in a way where I have no desire to be in "love" or be anyones girlfriend or do the whole relationship thing. I have no desire to go out and find anyone atm or put myself out there.

I do however have this urge to go out and just be reckless. So I'm not sure if I can say if it's high or low, since I'm not seeing anyone now.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol it's like rapist high. It's horrible. I think I scare men often .. fml


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

No, mine is through the roof (in other words very high) and has been for months.

When this happens it aggravates my depression.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> Lol it's like rapist high. It's horrible. I think I scare men often .. fml


i loled


----------



## giantkiller (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't remember ever not having a high sex drive. Honestly, I think I'm comfortably above average when it comes to sex drive.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

This thread is making me horny!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think I could go through my whole life without having sex and not notice.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Well 3 days withour touching myself and without looking at porn and i aint horny at all


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

Way too high. It's probably abnormal.


----------



## hodg3podg3 (May 24, 2011)

*Drugs Killed My Drive*

I was on Lyrica for a couple months and that didn't really affect my sex drive. Due to some serious life events and ensuing panic/generalized/social and depression, I've recently added Prozac and Klonopin. Both are known to inhibit sexual desire and/or function and mine have definitely taken a hit.

I used to have a very high drive and as of the last month or two, it has completely plummeted. I hate it. I enjoy both my alone time and my shared partner time a great deal. At first, it felt like a relief because I could actually go a day or two without thinking about it. But when it starts going on to 3-5 days at a time, I really feel like something is missing. I want some Cialis, haha.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I got nothing. Been like it the past 2 months. Nothing works for me now..porn..sex chats..even those damn babestation channels don't do it anymore..maybe I've exhausted it all and need a woman now. Lol it's bloody awful..I sometimes have to force myself to get horny just to get some pleasure..if you can even call it that! Not on any meds either.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Oddly enough before Medication i had no sex drive, in fact the thought frightened me but along came Paxil and fluoxetine and woah sex drive through the roof.
Its very normal now i am married, but can sometimes be above average  other times when i am really depressed its not there but i am rather bipolar with it
when its high its orgasmic, when its low its very low
i do not mind taking the extreme orgasmic highs with the very dull lows but i am on a high drive now  long may it last

Advice
Certain natural remedies and drugs help
All i can say is that Kratom worked wonders for Sex as does 
Durex play 0 gel for women


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

My sex drive used to be pretty constantly high, but during 8 years of Effexor it went waaaaaaay down and stayed there - even now that I've been off meds for almost 2 years. Not exactly a bad thing, considering sexual frustration combined with SA used to drive me crazy (quite literally).


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

My husband is on Effexor and Buspar and now I'm not getting any.  Before we were doing it 3 times a day because I needed that much.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

kathy903 said:


> Lol it's like rapist high. It's horrible. I think I scare men often .. fml


Oh yeah, really scary.. Oooooh, I'm scared.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nidhoggr said:


> Oh yeah, really scary.. Oooooh, I'm scared.


Lol
No? I thought the challenge was very important.
Not that I'm easy with every man, just ones I'm really into.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

laura024 said:


> I think I could go through my whole life without having sex and not notice.


Me too, unfortunately. I have never had a high sex drive. It's really starting to bother my boyfriend because I'm never in the mood. I'm not on any meds, either, I'm just depressed/anxious.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Oh, to live in Canada.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never had a high sex drive. my sexuality has been an ... interesting journey ... fml too. It would be nice to find someone I'm actually sexually compatible with. I think that is also a part of having a sex drive. It's not just always an individual problem. It can have something to do with the way you interact with people in my opinion.


----------



## WhenImSixty4 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have an annoyingly high sex drive, sadly I'm a virgin and plan to remain one until I meet someone I feel comfortable with, looking grimmer everyday.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

kathy903 said:


> Lol
> No? I thought the challenge was very important.
> Not that I'm easy with every man, just ones I'm really into.


Haha, yeah for those men who look at women as an object to be 'conquored'.

But that's a good thing about what you say, that's a way a gal should be as long as the man is genuine and does not take advantage of that. IF it's all mutual, it's all good.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

high highs and lows lows
it _varies_ i don't even know anymore


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

My sex drive is pretty normal, I guess? Maybe a little below normal, I don't know. It depends on the day. But lately I've been on zoloft, and since I started it I've been incredibly un-horny...


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm not sure about sex drive, but I do know that I'm EXTREMELY sexually frustrated by being a virgin.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Monroee said:


> I'm not sure about sex drive, but I do know that I'm EXTREMELY sexually frustrated by being a virgin.


I feel exactly the same way. :|


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

gregoryonline said:


> Don't be frustrated. I think it would be really cool if you could loose it to the one you marry.


Its a lovely thing 
Well we were almost married when we first had sex but we have only ever had sex with each other but again as good as sex can be, the first three to four times for me as a female were painful and weird.
thank god that goes away  but yeah waiting for marriage is great but first time sex is not glamorous and fun if you are BOTH virgins


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

We were both virgins and it was fun.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

I'm a horny rabbit.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd have to say its pretty damn high


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Hamtown said:


> I'd have to say its pretty damn high


We should all meet up for an SAS orgy.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Monroee said:


> We should all meet up for an SAS orgy.


Alright, gonna be a tonne of virgins there though :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Monroee said:


> We should all meet up for an SAS orgy.


OMG hun I'm in if u there anyday :yes


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

I'm already done.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Really really low. I don't really care about sex at all since it takes forever for me to cum and it's just not worth it to me. (Due to meds + drugs) Honestly I feel bad when I'm having sex with my girl-friend because she feels like it's her fault that I take forever even though I'm all "I ALREADY TOLD YOU I CAN'T FOR THE LIFE OF ME!" and ****. 

It's pretty annoying. Part of me wishes it was higher now but that's only because I actually have someone to have sex with.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I understand a sex drive ensures the survival of the species, but why are some people SO ****ing horny? It's sex. Ok. Get over it. Close your legs and worry about more important things, like taking care of the planet.


----------

